# Check Engine light on ignition, but not start-up



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The check engine light is supposed to be illuminated with key on prior to starting.
This is a bulb check, same as all the other warning lights.
For whatever reason, you have never noticed it......but trust me, it was on in this situation.

The code you are seeing is of no concern unless the CEL is illuminated with the engine running and that is the code causing the running CEL.

Am I off base thinking you are trying out a new code reader of some sort?

So far, based on your description, you have no concerns.

Rob


----------

